# Continental Vanco Camper Tyres



## cbcft (Jul 16, 2007)

If anyone is looking for these we have a nearly new set for sale in the classified section http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-82905-.html


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm not looking, but just thought I'd mention I'm very happy with mine. I have 'ordinary' Vanco2 on the front and the camping version on the rear.


----------



## cbcft (Jul 16, 2007)

DocHoliday said:


> I'm not looking, but just thought I'd mention I'm very happy with mine. I have 'ordinary' Vanco2 on the front and the camping version on the rear.


Thanks for that - we had to get mud and snow tyres and we won't be using these again. I hope they will be of use to someone as they have hardly been used and brand new ones are so expensive.


----------

